# PM-833tv versus PM-940



## sc0ch (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi All,

Any help making an expensive choice is much appreciated, especially folks with experience on both machines!  I have a PM-25mv and extensive bridgeport experience.  I need a machine for small business use.  Kits are available to convert both machines to CNC.

Pros and Cons, uninformed by personal experience!

1) (+)  PM-940 has a big work envelope, although I've never cut anything that large!
2) (+)  PM-940 has hardened ways that should wear slowly?
3) (+)  PM-940 can have DRO factory installed.
4) (+)  PM-940 is heavier.
5) (-)   PM-940 has no way oilers, although that's easy to fix.
6) (-)   PM-940 has a geared spindle...made in China.

a) (+)  PM-833tv has a smaller, but ostensibly more accurate envelope, although folks have reported issues.
b) (+)  PM-833tv has scraped ways that should wear slowly?
c)  (-)  PM-833tv DRO is customer installed.
d) (-)   PM-833tv is lighter.
e) (-)   PM-833tv has way oilers, but apparently they leak and require some initial love.
f) (+)   PM-833tv is belt driven.

Based on what's online, it sounds like both machines can benefit from regrinding the gibs.  Big fan of belt drives, no contest there.  What do ya'll think of your machines?


----------



## StevSmar (Jul 19, 2020)

It would delete 3) and c) off your list, they seem relatively minor. Maybe add 7) Made in China g) made in Taiwan. f) could have variable speed added.

Good luck!


----------



## phazertwo (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a 940 CNC and it's a good machine, however the geared head leaves a lot to be desired.  My main issue with it was how loud it was, I had to wear hearing protection!  I put a belt drive on it and it seems like a whole new machine.

That being said, if I had to do it over again, I would get an 833T or TV.  The quality of the Taiwanese machines really is a outstanding compared to the china machines, at least in my experience.

PZ


----------



## sc0ch (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, nabbed the PM-833tv!


----------



## kb58 (Jul 24, 2020)

Just a note for those who come later. When considering a lathe or mill, be aware of how they're sized. For example, I have a "9 x 35" mill, implying that's the work space, but it's really just the physical size of the parts.The actual distance that the cutter can be moved is a lot less. Same goes for lathes, where when you buy a "36 inch" lathe, that's total bed length, not the workspace. Just something to watch out for!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 24, 2020)

My 935 mill has a 9"x35" table. That is what the number means. The number never indicates the amount of travel, in X or Y, and the amount of available travel is always less than the table size. It's even less with a power feed mounted. But this has just been my experience.

And I was told that the length advertised for a lathe is described as from the front of the spindle (no chuck mounted), to the face of the fully retracted tailstock shaft, when the tailstock is fully to the right on the lathe bed.


----------

